# Explorer Package Money lost???!!!!



## curiouscat (Feb 27, 2011)

To all the Starwood TS Experts, I need your help!!!
We bought a Starwood explorer package back in 2009 in Orlando and were told we could use this money ($1,500) to buy a timeshare after 18 months.
As part of the deal, we were offered three nights at a Starwood resort during which we would attend a sales presentation and hopefully buy the timeshare.
Unfortunately we just had a baby and cannot travel. Furthermore, we are no longer interested in buying the timeshare. We were told that the money put down in the Explorer package will be lost if we do not buy the timeshare and the opportunity to use the free nights has expired. Anybody heard this before? I would like to get this money in SPG points but th sales person told me it's impossible. Many thanks for your input!


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 27, 2011)

I am not an expert about explorer package, but I don't think you can get your money back as SPG points.
It has an expiration date and you will lose it if you don't use it.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2011)

Explorer Pkgs. have very restrictive rules - did you get out the original paperwork to see what it says?


----------



## dogwood7 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Explorer Package*

We bought an explorer package when we were at the Westin in St. John in July of 2010. (I am assuming the packages are comparable in their terms.) Our package required us to pay a specified amount each month. We signed the agreement in July 2010 and have until the end of July 2012 to return to St. John or 4 other Starwood choices. As stated above by another post, the rules are very specific. If we don't use the days at one of the resorts listed, we lose the money and the vacation time. Our agreement also says that we must attend a timeshare presentation while we are there. If we purchase, the money we paid for the explorer package does go towards the purchase price. It also states that both people on the agreement must attend the required timeshare presentation.
Hope this helps.


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 28, 2011)

dogwood7 said:


> We bought an explorer package when we were at the Westin in St. John in July of 2010. (I am assuming the packages are comparable in their terms.) Our package required us to pay a specified amount each month. We signed the agreement in July 2010 and have until the end of July 2012 to return to St. John or 4 other Starwood choices. As stated above by another post, the rules are very specific. If we don't use the days at one of the resorts listed, we lose the money and the vacation time. Our agreement also says that we must attend a timeshare presentation while we are there. If we purchase, the money we paid for the explorer package does go towards the purchase price. It also states that both people on the agreement must attend the required timeshare presentation.
> Hope this helps.



An alternative, which we just did, is to purchase a new unit (doesn't have to be at a presentation on a return visit) and NOT return on the Explorer package, and convert the package as part of your purchase price of the new unit.

If you are planning on buying a developer unit anyways, this give you a whack of incentive SPG points (70K + an additional 30K for not returning) for the extra cost of the $99 admin fee (since the rest of the money spent on the Explorer package is applied towards what you were already going to pay for the developer unit).


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 28, 2011)

curiouscat said:


> To all the Starwood TS Experts, I need your help!!!
> We bought a Starwood explorer package back in 2009 in Orlando and were told we could use this money ($1,500) to buy a timeshare after 18 months.
> As part of the deal, we were offered three nights at a Starwood resort during which we would attend a sales presentation and hopefully buy the timeshare.
> Unfortunately we just had a baby and cannot travel. Furthermore, we are no longer interested in buying the timeshare. We were told that the money put down in the Explorer package will be lost if we do not buy the timeshare and the opportunity to use the free nights has expired. Anybody heard this before? I would like to get this money in SPG points but th sales person told me it's impossible. Many thanks for your input!



If you don't buy a new unit, you have to attend the return presentation within 18 months to get some value back for the Explorer package.

In addition to the free nights stay, you should get some amount of SPG points (50K? 70K?), as "compensation" for attending the presentation.  You are not required to purchase a new unit to get these points.

If you don't go back, and don't buy a new unit, you've lost the money you paid...


----------



## jerseygirl (Feb 28, 2011)

I think it's more like 5K or 7K for attending the presentation.  Not worth making a special trip over ..... only good for a rainy day IMO!


----------



## CLEC (Feb 28, 2011)

We were able to get an extension as to when we had to use the package by as my husband was in Afghanistan with the military. We extended it by 9 months. We had no issues doing that...I just called them and explained the situation. They were very understanding.


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 28, 2011)

jerseygirl said:


> I think it's more like 5K or 7K for attending the presentation.  Not worth making a special trip over ..... only good for a rainy day IMO!



The Explorer package we used last year gave us 50K SPG points for attending the return presentation, and the one we just converted during a purchase gave us 70K SPG points, plus an additional 30K SPG points for not returning.


----------



## dogwood7 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Explorer Package*

In regards to the SPG points, we were offered points if we stayed at one of the following properties-SVV, SVR, SBP, Sheraton PGA Vacation Resort, or Vistana Beach Club. We would get a two-bedroom villa for 8 days/7 nights at any of the mentioned resorts plus 50,000 starpoints. We could get 5 days/4 nights plus 80,000 starpoints. (There were no time restrictions for booking at any of these, including holidays.) To return to the Westin, we would get 6 days/5 nights in a 2 bedroom Bay Vista. This included 2 Westin Breeze passes. There were holiday restriction dates (not too bad though). As St. John lovers know, the more time on the island the better! We are going to take the St. John package and rent an extra week from an owner before or after the time we book the package. For us, it works out.


----------



## jarta (Mar 1, 2011)

curiouscat,   ...   Because you let the 18-month Explorer package lapse without asking for an extension you will have trouble extending it.  If they won't, you really have no recourse.

If they will (at least call again, point to pregnancy turmoil and try again to get an extension) and depending on the terms of the package, you should be able to take the vacation, take the presentation (I suggest taking the baby with you) and politely decline to buy anything and ask for the Starpoints you have been promised.  *You do not have to buy to get the Starpoints *.  All you need to do is take the presentation.

But, salesmen have tried to tell me otherwise to make a sale.  They told me the Starpoints can only be awarded if you purchase.  If/when that happens firmly ask for a supervisor.  As you leave ask for a signed receipt that you have taken the presentation and are entitled to the Starpoints.  You do not get the points upon leaving.  An office (in Palm Springs, California?) has to approve the award of the Starpoints and that takes a 2-4 weeks.  That's why the signed receipt for sitting through the presentation is important.  You can fax a copy to CA if it goes missing.

The money you paid for the package is for the stay (but may be concurrently and additionally used to reduce the cost of any unit purchased).  The Starpoints part of the package are the bonus for taking the presentation - even if you don't buy.  GLTY.   ...   eom


----------



## YYJMSP (Mar 1, 2011)

jarta said:


> *You do not have to buy to get the Starpoints *.  All you need to do is take the presentation.



You do not even have to return for the presentation -- they will offer you more SPG points if you do not actually come back...

Best to verify with them.


----------

